# Επιπρόσθετα > Γενική Συζήτηση >  >  Απορίες για ηλεκτροκόλληση MIG

## SV1JRT

Καλημέρα,
 Σκέφτομαι να αγοράσω μία ηλεκτροσυγκόλληση MIG, συγκεκριμένα την STANLEY VIP M165. 
*Επειδή είμαι άσχετος με το θέμα ηλεκτροσυγκόλλησης MIG θέλω τα φώτα σας.*
 1) Στην συγκεκριμένη συσκευή, πως μπαίνει το αέριο ?? Πρέπει να αγοράσω εξωτερική φιάλη αερίου ?
 2) Θέλω να χρησιμοποιήσω την ηλεκτροσυγκόλληση με διάφορα μέταλλα όπως σίδηρο και αλουμίνιο. Από ότι κατάλαβα, η MIG είναι μονόδρομος. σωστά ?
 3) Σε μερικά βιντεάκια στο youtube αναφέρουν πώς η MIG είναι πολύ πιο εύκολη από την κλασική ηλεκτροσυγκόλληση, γιατί δεν χρειάζεται να έχεις πάντα την σωστή γωνία. Ισχύει αυτό ?

 Ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας.

STANLEY_VIP_M165_51f243bc48539.jpg

----------


## tasos987

1)ΝΑΙ, χρειαζεσαι εξωτερικη φιαλη και ρυθμιστη πιεσης
2)Νομιζω πως να
3)Και ναι και οχι. Σκεψου πως εχεις πολλες περισοτερες παραμετρους να ρυθμιζεις (πχ πιεση αεριου , ταχυτητα συρματος ,ενταση ρευματος)
ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ στα ματια σου καθως η φωτεινοτητα ειναι πολαπλασια απο την κλασικη ηλεκτροσυγκοληση

----------


## mastoras79

υπαρχουν και μηχανες που με το καταληλο συρμα κολανε χωρις αεριο δεν ξερο αν την εχει αυτή την λειτουργια αυτή που δειχνεις κοιτα και αυτή

http://www.etools.gr/ergaleia-hlektr...-sirmatos.html

 οσο για την ευκολεια του κοληματος αυτό είναι σχετικο με το τι βολευει τον καθενα αλους τους φενεται ποιο ευκολη και αλους ποιο δυσκολη 

το μονο συγουρο είναι ότι κανεις ποιο γερες κολησεις και ποιο γρηγορες

----------


## SV1JRT

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις.
 Τελικά αγόρασα την TELWIN TECHNOMIG 150 DUAL από το ebay.
 Απογοητεύτηκα από τους Ελληνες εμπόρους. Ως συνήθως πουλάνε δύο φορές πιο ακριβά....
  ΑπόΙταλία έγινε η αγορά και τώρα περιμένω να έρθει. Αγόρασα και ένα καρούλι σύρμα 0.8mm FLUX Cored 4.5 Kg για να είμαι έτοιμος. Με FLUX σύρμα δεν χρειάζεται αέριο όπως έμαθα, αλλά είναι αρκετά πιο ακριβό από το απλό σύρμα MIG.

.

----------


## mastoras79

καλοδουλευτη!!!πες μας και τις εντυπώσεις σου όταν την δουλεψεις γιατι ενδιαφέρομαι και εγώ για τετοια αγορα.Οσο για τους ελληνες εμπορους αστα να πανε παρολο την κριση δεν βαζουνε μυαλο και το παιζουν και εξυπνοι

δουλευει και με αεριο αυτή

----------


## xrhstosmp

μιας και ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ εμπορος/πωλητης κλπ σχετικος με την πωληση αγαθων, γιατι δεν δοκιμαζετε να εμπορευτειτε καποιο προιον στην Ελλαδα (στην τιμη του ebay )χωρις να κερδοσκοπειτε προκλητικα;
 θα ειμαι ο πρωτος που θα σας προτιμησω.

----------


## SV1JRT

> καλοδουλευτη!!!πες μας και τις εντυπώσεις σου όταν την δουλεψεις γιατι ενδιαφέρομαι και εγώ για τετοια αγορα.Οσο για τους ελληνες εμπορους αστα να πανε παρολο την κριση δεν βαζουνε μυαλο και το παιζουν και εξυπνοι
> 
> δουλευει και με αεριο αυτή




Η MIG ήρθε σήμερα (μιλάμε για ΡΕΚΟΡ ταχύτητας) αλλά πολύ φοβάμε οτι έχει πρόβλημα. Δεν τραβάει το σύρμα. Εστειλα email στον πωλητή και περιμένω απάντηση...
 Οταν εχω νεότερα θα σου πώ.

----------


## mastoras79

κοιτα αν εχεις περασει σωστα το συρμα από το σημειο που βγενει από το καρουλι εκει που εχει την βιδα και ένα ραουλο που περναει το συρμα για να μπει στο λαστιχο που οδηγει στην τσιμπιδα υπαρχει περιπτωση να μην εχεις σφιξει την βιδα σωστα,

μετα κοιτα το καρουλι με το συρμα αν γυριζει ελευθερα,αν είναι μπερδεμενο το συρμα η το εμποδιζει κατι άλλο,

τελος κοιτα μηπως εχει σκαλωσει καπου το συρμα μεσα στο λαστιχο η στο μπεκακι που είναι στο τερμα της τσιμπιδας. μηπως χρειαζετε να το ξεβιδοσεις για να περασει το συρμα.
αυτά είναι συνηθως τα ''προβλήματα'' οσο αφορα την ροη του συρματος και στις ρυθμυσεις του

----------


## mastoras79

> μιας και ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ εμπορος/πωλητης κλπ σχετικος με την πωληση αγαθων, γιατι δεν δοκιμαζετε να εμπορευτειτε καποιο προιον στην Ελλαδα (στην τιμη του ebay )χωρις να κερδοσκοπειτε προκλητικα;
>  θα ειμαι ο πρωτος που θα σας προτιμησω.



φιλε μου δεν καταλαβενο τι θες να πεις ουτε εγω είμαι εμπορος/πωλητης αλλα είμαι σιγουρος ότι υπαρχει περιθοριο χαμηλότερων τιμων στην ελλαδα τρανο παράδειγμα οι διαφορα στην τιμη από κατάστημα σε κατάστημα και ειδικα στα εργαλεία.

δεν λεω να είναι οι τιμες ιδιες με του ebay αλλα όταν βλέπεις διαφορα στην τιμη της ταξεος των 300 ευρω ωπος στην μηχανη που αγορασε ο φιλος μας ποιο πανω σε ποιανει η μουρλια και το παραπονο

----------


## xrhstosmp

δεν διαφωνω καθολου με τα γραφομενα σου .απλα μιας και ειμαι πελατης (οπως ολοι μας) θα προτιμησω καποιον που δεν κερδοσκοπει επανω μου. 
Γιατι δε δοκιμαζει καποιος να εμπορευτει κατι απο την επισημη αντιπροσωπια μιας φιρμας (για να εχω και την επισημη εγγυηση) και να το πουλησει σε μενα στην τιμη του ebay? 
Εγω σκεφτομενος λογικα(ετσι τουλαχιστον ξεγελω τον εαυτο μου) τολμω να πω οτι το πιο πανω ειναι μια ουτοπια...

----------


## SV1JRT

> δεν διαφωνω καθολου με τα γραφομενα σου .απλα μιας και ειμαι πελατης (οπως ολοι μας) θα προτιμησω καποιον που δεν κερδοσκοπει επανω μου. 
> Γιατι δε δοκιμαζει καποιος να εμπορευτει κατι απο την επισημη αντιπροσωπια μιας φιρμας (για να εχω και την επισημη εγγυηση) και να το πουλησει σε μενα στην τιμη του ebay? 
> Εγω σκεφτομενος λογικα(ετσι τουλαχιστον ξεγελω τον εαυτο μου) τολμω να πω οτι το πιο πανω ειναι μια ουτοπια...




 Γιατι να μπεί κάποιος στην διαδικασία να παραγγείλει από το ebay, να πάει να τα πάρει από το ταχυδρομείο, να τα ελέγξει, ΑΝ δεν είναι ΟΚ να τα επιστρέψει πίσω με δικά του έξοδα και να παραλάβει εκ νέου τα προϊόντα και στο διάστημα αυτό να έχει το άγχος και την αγωνία, και μετά να τα πουλήσει σε εσένα "στην τιμή του ebay" ?? Δεν το καταλαβαίνω...
 Πάρε τα μόνος σου από το ebay να έχεις εσύ την ευθύνη. Δηλαδή θες άλλος να τρέξει και να φάει το αγγούρι και εσύ να ψωνίσεις φτηνά ?

----------

billiasleme (11-04-18)

----------


## SV1JRT

Δυστυχώς, μετά από συνομιλία με τον πωλητή, καταλήξαμε ότι είναι ελαττωματική η MIG και αύριο την στέλνω πίσω.
Περιμένω να δώ πότε θα έρθει η νέα....

----------


## xrhstosmp

δε μιλησα για ιδιωτη που παραγγελνει-παραλαμβανει και πουλαει μεσω ebay.μιλησα για καταστημα ,νομιμο ,με νοικι λογιστη εφορια δεη επιμελητηρια φπα κλεισιματα πενταετιας και κλεψιματα. αν σε καποιον ακουγονται ακαταλαβιστικα ολα αυτα μαλλον ειναι Δ.Υ.

δε φταιει παντα ο απατεωνας εμπορος-παροχεας υπηρεσιων.ουτε ολοι οι εμποροι εχουν χ@στει στο ταλληρο.οποιος νομιζει οτι ετσι ειναι ας ανοιξει μαγαζι!(και μετα θα δει τη γλυκα)και αμα εχει τις τιμες του ιμπαι τοτε πολυ απλα εγω θα ειμαι ο πρωτος πελατης του.

----------


## mastoras79

όχι ρε φιλε απογοητευτηκα και ημουνα ετοιμος να την παρω και εγω βεβαια μπορει να ηταν και τυχαιο γιατι φαινετε καλο το μηχανημα.
αντε να την παρεις με το καλο να μας πεις και τις εντυπώσεις σου

στην φερανε σπιτι ή πηγες εσυ και την παρελαβες από το ταχυδρομιο?
επειδή ειπες ότι ηρθε σε χρονο ρεκόρ ποσο εκανε να ερθει?και ποσο σου εφτασε συνολο?

----------


## SV1JRT

> όχι ρε φιλε απογοητευτηκα και ημουνα ετοιμος να την παρω και εγω βεβαια μπορει να ηταν και τυχαιο γιατι φαινετε καλο το μηχανημα.
> αντε να την παρεις με το καλο να μας πεις και τις εντυπώσεις σου
> 
> στην φερανε σπιτι ή πηγες εσυ και την παρελαβες από το ταχυδρομιο?
> επειδή ειπες ότι ηρθε σε χρονο ρεκόρ ποσο εκανε να ερθει?και ποσο σου εφτασε συνολο?




 Εγώ να δεις ξενέρωμα που τράβηξα... Και δεν είναι ευκολο να επιστρέψεις ένα κιβωτιο 11 κιλά στην Ιταλία. Χώρια ότι η επιστροφή είναι 70 ευρώ. Τουλάχιστον ο πωλητής μέχρι στιγμής είναι πολύ εξυπηρετικός και βοηθάει αρκετά. Από ότι μου είπε, μάλλον το κουτί πρέπει να χτυπήθηκε στην μεταφορά και κάτι ξεκόλλησε. Εγώ πάντως που άνοιξα το μηχάνημα, οπτικά δεν είδα τίποτα να έχει ξεκολλήσει...

 Το κουτί ήρθε σπίτι μου με μεταφορική. Το παρέλαβε η μάνα μου γιατί εγώ ήμουν στη δουλειά. Συνολικά, από την στιγμή που έκανα την παραγγελία στο ebay μέχρι που ήρθε, έκανε λιγότερο από 3 εργάσιμες μέρες. Παρασκευή 29/11 έγινε η παραγγελία (στις 9 το πρωί) και Τρίτη 3/12 μεσημέρι το παρέλαβε η μάνα μου. ΠΑΡΑ πολύ γρήγορα, αν σκεφτείς ότι ήρθε από Ιταλία.
 Γενικά πάντως, οι εντυπώσεις που έχω μέχρι στιγμής από τον πωλητή είναι πολύ καλές. Για την ατυχία που είχα, το μόνο που λέω είναι το παλιό Αγγλικό ρητό.... "Shit happens" !!!

.

----------


## mastoras79

Αντε να δουμε τι θα γινει είμαι ετοιμος να την παρω και εγώ φένεται καλό το μηχανημα και σε καλη τιμη περιμενω με αγωνια τις εντυπώσεις σου

----------


## SV1JRT

Τελικά, μετά την περιπέτεια που είχα με την ηλεκτροκόλληση MIG και χρειάστηκε να την στείλω πίσω στον πωλητή, ΗΡΘΕ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ η νέα και πλήρως λειτουργική TELWIN TECHNOMIG 150 απο την Ιταλία. Ο πωλητής ήταν άψογος και αντικατέστησε αμέσως την προβληματική μονάδα χωρίς παρατράγουδα. Η νέα MIG ήρθε στις 24 Δεκεμβρίου, ακριβώς για Χριστουγεννιάτικο δώρο.  :Smile: 
 Στο μικρό χρονικό διάστημα που την χρησημοποιώ, μπορώ να πω οτι αξίζει τα λεφτά της. Παράληλα αγόρασα και μια αυτόματη μάσκα, την οποία ακόμα περιμένω να έρθει.
 Σπύρο, χτύπα την. Ειναι εντάξει και η ηλεκτροκόλληση και ο πωλητής.

.

----------


## mastoras79

Μαλον μεσα στον ιανουαριο θα την παρω και εγω. μασκα εχω καλη ηλεκτρονικη της imperia .Να ρωτησω κατι αλλο τα σωλινακια και τον ρυθμιστη για το αεριο τα περιεχει η συσκευασια η πρεπει να τα παρω εξτρα? γιατι θελω να την δουλευω περισοτερο με αεριο. κανει καλυτερες κολησεις ετσι

----------


## SV1JRT

Δυστηχώς ΟΧΙ φίλε μου. Ο ρυθμιστής και τα σωληνάκια είναι εξτρα.
Εκανα ένα ψάξιμο στις εταιρείες με βιομηχανικά αέρια και μου είπαν οτι η μπουκάλα 50 λίτρων γεμισμένη Argon πάει στα 250 ευρώ.
Θα συνεχίσω το ψάξιμο μετά τις γιορτές μήπως βρώ φτηνότερη.
Μπορείς να βάλεις και μπουκαλάκια μιας χρήσης, αλλα είναι ΠΟΛΥ ακριβά σε σχέση με την κανονική μπουκάλα.
Πάει γύρω στα 20 με 30 ευρώ η φιάλη, αλλα το αέριο είναι ελάχιστο. Και φυσικά πρέπει να πάρεις και ρυθμιστή για φιάλες μίας χρήσης.
Εγώ σκέφτομαι να πάρω μια μεγάλη φιάλη 50 λίτρων και να κάνω μετάγγιση το αργόν σε μικρότερη φιάλη 2 λίτρων απο την οποία θα κολλάω. ευτυχώς μιας και το άλλο χόμπυ είναι οι καταδύσεις, έχω 3 - 4 μπουκαλάκια των 2 λίτρων, που είχαν οξυγόνο για ώρα ανάγκης.
Θα μετατρέψω το ένα σε argon και θα είμαι αρχοντας...

----------


## mastoras79

σ'ευχαριστω φιλε μου για τις απαντησεις σου.για τις μπουκαλες που λες υπαρχουν και μικροτερες 30,20 και 10  λιτρων γυρο στα 100 ευρω αλλα την μπουκαλα την πληρωνεις μια φορα μετα πληρωνεις μονο το αεριο οταν την πας για γεμισμα.οσο για αυτες τις μπουκαλες που λες οτι εχεις καλυτερα να ρωτησεις καποιον ειδικο αν ειναι καταληλες γι'αυτην την δουλεια

----------


## DLS 33

Να ρωτησω την γνωμη σας για αυτην

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SCHWEIsGERAT...item3f25311e83

Θελω να την αγορασω

----------


## SV1JRT

> Να ρωτησω την γνωμη σας για αυτην
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/SCHWEIsGERAT...item3f25311e83
> 
> Θελω να την αγορασω




Χμμμμ..... Αυτή είναι ηλεκτροκόλληση TIG. Δηλαδή με παλιό κλασικό ηλεκτρόδιο και ματσακώνι ή με ακροφύσιο TIG, ράβδους κόλλησης και αέριο ARGON. ΔΕΝ είναι MIG με σύρμα.
 Εγώ θα συνιστούσα να αγοράσεις μια MIG αν το αντέχεις οικονομικά...
 Καμία σχέση η μία με την άλλη κόλληση. Ασε που η ευκολία της MIG είναι απίστευτη. Εγώ που είμαι άσχετος με ηλεκτροκόλληση, το πέτυχα σχεδόν αμέσως.

----------


## DLS 33

Εχω τετοια που λες....αυτην εδω την αγορασα πριν 2 χρονια..
http://www.karaiskostools.gr/index.p...mart&Itemid=64

Ομως θελω μια μικρη να πηγαινει παντου. για αυτο ρωτησα

----------


## mastoras79

αυτη οπως λεει και ο φιλος ποιο πανω ειναι tig και ηλεκτροδιου αν την θελεις για ερασιτεχνικη χρηση πιστευω το tig ειναι περιτο ασε που πρεπει να κουβαλας και μπουκαλα με αεριο μαζι οποτε δεν βολευει στις μετακινισεις.αν δεν θες να κανεις εξειδικευμενες κολησεις τοτε μια απλη ηλεκτροδιου ειναι αρκετη και βολευει στις μεταφορες

----------


## vasilllis

Και ομως η tig εινσι κορυφαια στην κοληση.κολαει τα παντα.αλουμινιο μαντεμι κλπ.ειναι πιο ζορικη στο χειρισμο και δεν εινια φορητη.αλλα η μερα με την νυχτα.....

----------


## DLS 33

Αν εχετε να προτεινετε καμμια αλλη σε αυτα τα χρηματα θα ηταν πολυ καλο.
  Βασικα την θελω για να κολαω  γεωργικα μηχανηματα σε μερη που δεν μπορω να κουβαλαω συνεχεια την IMPERIA  γιατι ειναι μεγαλη και το εδαφος δεν ειναι λειο.
,

----------


## vasilllis

> Αν εχετε να προτεινετε καμμια αλλη σε αυτα τα χρηματα θα ηταν πολυ καλο.
>   Βασικα την θελω για να κολαω  γεωργικα μηχανηματα σε μερη που δεν μπορω να κουβαλαω συνεχεια την IMPERIA  γιατι ειναι μεγαλη και το εδαφος δεν ειναι λειο.
> ,



Δημητρη περα απο ινβερτερ ηλεκτροκολληση καλυτερο σε φορητη δεν υπαρχει..

----------


## mastoras79

> Αν εχετε να προτεινετε καμμια αλλη σε αυτα τα χρηματα θα ηταν πολυ καλο.
>   Βασικα την θελω για να κολαω  γεωργικα μηχανηματα σε μερη που δεν μπορω να κουβαλαω συνεχεια την IMPERIA  γιατι ειναι μεγαλη και το εδαφος δεν ειναι λειο.
> ,



αυτες βρηκα εγω με ενα προχειρο ψαξιμο 

http://www.kentrovidas.gr/showprod.php?id=4549

http://www.etools.gr/index.php?optio...σ-προδιαγραφεσ

----------


## DLS 33

Παιδια ευχαριστω ολους για τις απαντησεις σας.
 Παρηγγειλα τελικα αυτην  http://www.ebay.com/itm/SCHWEIsGERAT...item3f25311e83

Θα δουμε μολις ερθει τι πραγμα ειναι...σημερα μου εστειλε και το τιμολογιο σε PDF
----  Μπορω να το χρησημποιησω στα Εξοδα ?

----------


## vasilllis

> Παιδια ευχαριστω ολους για τις απαντησεις σας.
>  Παρηγγειλα τελικα αυτην  http://www.ebay.com/itm/SCHWEIsGERAT...item3f25311e83
> 
> Θα δουμε μολις ερθει τι πραγμα ειναι...σημερα μου εστειλε και το τιμολογιο σε PDF
> ----  Μπορω να το χρησημποιησω στα Εξοδα ?



αν εχει φορο ΕΕ μπορεις.μεγια το εργαλειο.αλλα μονο φορητο δεν το λες  :Smile:  θες μπουκαλα...αναλογως το αεριο μπορεις να κολας διαφορα μεταλλα,αλλαζεις αεριο και την ακιδα στο χειριστηριο..Δεν ειναι για γρηγορα κοληματα αυτο πχ να πιασεις να κολλας καγκελα,αλλα κολαει αν θυμαμαι καλα οτιδηποτε ειναι καλος αγωγος στον ηλεκτρισμο.

----------


## SV1JRT

Καλορίζικη και καλές κολλήσεις.
 Περιμένουμε να μας πεις τις εντυπώσεις σου όταν έρθει με το καλό.

----------


## DLS 33

Ευχαριστω...
  Και αυτη εδω ειναι δειχνει καλη...
ηδη εχω πουλησει σε ενα φιλο μου  αυτην που αγορασα, γιατι του αρεσε πολυ,  
  και τωρα θα  παρω  αυτην !

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HST-TIG-WI...item417b44aae7

και μετα λεμε οτι εχουμε λιτοτητα. !

----------


## DLS 33

> αν εχει φορο ΕΕ μπορεις.μεγια το εργαλειο.αλλα μονο φορητο δεν το λες  θες μπουκαλα...αναλογως το αεριο μπορεις να κολας διαφορα μεταλλα,αλλαζεις αεριο και την ακιδα στο χειριστηριο..Δεν ειναι για γρηγορα κοληματα αυτο πχ να πιασεις να κολλας καγκελα,αλλα κολαει αν θυμαμαι καλα οτιδηποτε ειναι καλος αγωγος στον ηλεκτρισμο.




Ναι, κανει "αυτογενη" κολληση......
 εχω 4 κενες  φιαλες ,οποτε δεν υπαρχει  θεμα με τα αερια..
επισης, εχω μια "σχετικη" εμπειρεια στις κολλησεις, εχω κολλησει αλουμινιο, χυτα, κλπ, με  MIG

Το τιμολογιο εχει ΦΠΑ 19%  οποτε θα το βαλω στα γεωργικα εξοδα....

----------


## SV1JRT

Δημήτρη ήρθε η ηλεκτροκόληση ??
Δεν μας είπες εντυπώσεις...

 Πάντως στην δική μου (Telwin 150) ένα πρόβλημα που ανακάλυψα, είναι οτι απο την μάνα της έχει πολύ λεπτό καλώδιο γείωσης (Φ10mm για 150 Amp μέγιστη έξοδο) και η τσιμπίδα γείωσης ήταν για τα μπάζα. Αλλαξα το καλώδιο με ένα Φ35mm απο τον Καυκά, έβαλα και μια τσιμπίδα 500Amp απο ebay και έχει βελτιωθεί ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ η ποιότητα των κολλήσεων. Συνολικά έδωσα γύρω στα 25 ευρώ για την μετατροπή.

.

----------


## thanasisxask

Δημητρη ηρθε τελικα η ηλεκτροκολληση??? Για πες μας εντυπωσεις...

----------


## largko

Καλησπέρα και από Εμένα.
Αν και χαζεύω πολλά θέματα στο συγκεκριμένο Forum είναι η πρώτη φορά που γράφω.  :Rolleyes: 
(Συνήθως λύνω αμέσως τις απορίες μου  :Tongue2: )

Ώρα να κάνω και εγώ την ερώτηση μου πάνω στο θέμα των ηλεκτροκολήσεων. Έχω αγοράσει μια ηλεκτροκόληση από τα Praktiker πριν 2-3 χρόνια. Είναι η κλασική ηλεκτροκόληση στα 150A με ηλεκτρόδιο (1-2.5). 
Ως τώρα έχω κάνει αρκετές προσωπικές κατασκευές. Πόρτες, πάγκους, διορθώσεις κλπ. 
Τα θέματα μου είναι τα εξής:
1) Πόλλες φορές όταν πηγαίνω να κολλήσω το ηλεκτρόδιο κολάει πάνω στο σίδερο κ το τραβάω. Οπότε για να ξεκινήσει να "κολάει" συνήθως το "σέρνω" στο σίδερο λιγάκι (βγάζει σπινθήρες) και έτσι παίρνει μπρος.
2) Άλλες φορές ενώ χρησιμοποιώ σίδερο (καθαρό χωρίς σκουριά) πάχους 2mm με 2αρι ηλεκτρόδιο (~80-100Α) κάποιες φορές κάνει "τρύπες" (Το λιώνει δηλαδή).
3) Άλλες φορές υπάρχει ένα μικρό κενό στα σίδερα κ θέλω να το γεμήσω αλλά αφού κρυώσει κ το χτυπάω δεν έχει γίνει τίποτα.
4) Και φυσικά ως τώρα μόνο σίδερο έχω κολήσει γιατί κάτι άλλο δεν ξέρω αν κολάει.

Έτσι σκέφτηκα να περάσω σε μια inverter πλέον ηλεκτροκόληση τύπου MIG-MAG. Με αέριο ή σύρμα χωρίς αέριο για να μην χρειάζεται κάθε λίγο να αλλάζω κ το ηλεκτρόδιο.
Το θέμα είναι τί είναι η TIG, η MAG και η MIG? Ποιες η διαφορές?
Θα μπορώ να κολάω και αλουμίνιο? Είναι καλύτερα με αέριο ή με σύρμα που να μην θέλει αέριο?
Είδα την Ιταλική που μιλούσατε και μου άρεσε αλλά θέλω μια ολοκληρωμένη λύση.
Φυσικά ερασιτεχνική χρήση. Κάνω πολλά μαστορέματα αλλά για μένα.

Ευχαριστώ για κάθε βοήθεια.

----------


## Δημήτρηςκα

Η διαφορά mig mag ειναι στο αέριο.  Η tig συνίσταται για καθαρά μέταλλα.  Δε θέλει πολυ τροχισμα μετά αλλα θέλει λίγη τέχνη παραπάνω.Αλουμηνιο κόλασ δύσκολα με mig αλλα κολλάς. Αν τα μέταλλα σου έχουν κενό θα ειναι πάλι δύσκολο να τα κολλήσεις με mig η tig οτι και αν διαλέξεις ξεφεύγεις σε Κώστας το ηλεκτροδιο που κατα τη γνώμη μου ειναι η καλύτερη απο όλες σε value for money

----------


## giannaras13

> Καλησπέρα και από Εμένα.
> Αν και χαζεύω πολλά θέματα στο συγκεκριμένο Forum είναι η πρώτη φορά που γράφω. 
> (Συνήθως λύνω αμέσως τις απορίες μου )
> 
> Ώρα να κάνω και εγώ την ερώτηση μου πάνω στο θέμα των ηλεκτροκολήσεων. Έχω αγοράσει μια ηλεκτροκόληση από τα Praktiker πριν 2-3 χρόνια. Είναι η κλασική ηλεκτροκόληση στα 150A με ηλεκτρόδιο (1-2.5). 
> Ως τώρα έχω κάνει αρκετές προσωπικές κατασκευές. Πόρτες, πάγκους, διορθώσεις κλπ. 
> Τα θέματα μου είναι τα εξής:
> 1) Πόλλες φορές όταν πηγαίνω να κολλήσω το ηλεκτρόδιο κολάει πάνω στο σίδερο κ το τραβάω. Οπότε για να ξεκινήσει να "κολάει" συνήθως το "σέρνω" στο σίδερο λιγάκι (βγάζει σπινθήρες) και έτσι παίρνει μπρος.
> 2) Άλλες φορές ενώ χρησιμοποιώ σίδερο (καθαρό χωρίς σκουριά) πάχους 2mm με 2αρι ηλεκτρόδιο (~80-100Α) κάποιες φορές κάνει "τρύπες" (Το λιώνει δηλαδή).
> ...



1)εχεις πολυ μικρη αποσταση οταν κανεις το τοξο
2)υπερβολικα Α,αργη κινηση
3)πολυ γρηγορη κινηση..αφηνεις κενα
4)τα παντα κολλουν με το ηλεκτροδιο αν φτιαξεις την τεχνικη σου

μην παρεις tig η mig αν κολλας περιστασιακα και αν δεν θες να κολλησεις αλουμινιο η ανοξειδωτο,και ειδικα εφαρμογες με στεγανοτητα και ποιοτητα στην κολληση (δεξαμενες,pull bar κλπ)
το αλουμινιο θελει ac για tig,η και dc με την προσθηκη ηλιου
με mig κολλας αλουμινιο

----------


## largko

> 1)εχεις πολυ μικρη αποσταση οταν κανεις το τοξο
> 2)υπερβολικα Α,αργη κινηση
> 3)πολυ γρηγορη κινηση..αφηνεις κενα
> 4)τα παντα κολλουν με το ηλεκτροδιο αν φτιαξεις την τεχνικη σου
> 
> μην παρεις tig η mig αν κολλας περιστασιακα και αν δεν θες να κολλησεις αλουμινιο η ανοξειδωτο,και ειδικα εφαρμογες με στεγανοτητα και ποιοτητα στην κολληση (δεξαμενες,pull bar κλπ)
> το αλουμινιο θελει ac για tig,η και dc με την προσθηκη ηλιου
> με mig κολλας αλουμινιο



1) Αν αφήσω μεγαλύτερη απόσταση τότε δεν δημιουργεί τόξο. Αν πάω να το πλησιάσω το τραβάει σαν μαγνήτης. Κυριώς όταν βάζω καινούργιο ηλεκτρόδιο συμβαίνει αυτό. Όταν ξεκινήσει προχωράει καλά. Αλλά μέχρι να ξεκινήσει είναι σόου  :Tongue2: 
2) Στην τρύπα όντως ίσως λόγο χρόνου να τρυπάει καμιά φορά. Παρόλα αυτά το έχω βελτιώσει. Αυτό που με δυσκολεύει ακόμη είναι όταν έχω μια πόρτα ξαπλωμένη κ πάω να κολήσω πλάγια. Εκεί χύνεται και κάνει τρύπες πάλι. (Για να καταλάβεις το πλάγια όπως βλέπεις ένα τετράγωνο σίδερο είναι μια πλευρά πάνω μια κάτω και δύο δεξία και αριστέρα. Τα δεξιά και αριστερά έχω θέμα τώρα.
3) Εδώ δε με κατάλαβες τόσο. Επείδη δεν υπάρχει ακόμη οικονομικός πόρος να αγοράσω γωνιακό τροχό, κόβω γωνίες με το κλασσικό τροχάκι. Καμιά φορά μπορεί να αφήσει σε κάποιο σημείο κενό 2-3mm μεταξύ των σίδερων. Αυτό θέλω να το γεμίζω για να μην είναι άσχημο. Το υπόλοιπο γύρω γύρω ακουμπάει και κολάει κανονικά.
4) Για να δούμε  :Smile: 

Άσχετο αλλά έχω παρατηρήσει ότι αν το σίδερο έχει την λεπτή στρώση σκουριά τότε η κόληση ίσως να μην κρατάει. Ισχύει? Γιατί στις αρχές που κόλησα μια πόρτα με κάτι μεντεσέδες σε σκούριο σίδερο εξωτερικά, μετά από λίγο καιρό ξεκόλησαν. Τώρα τα τροχίζω. 
Επίσης πως θα ξεχωρίζω πιο ηλεκτρόδιο είναι καλό για κάθε σίδερο? Ως τώρα χρησιμοποιούσα 2.5 και πρώτη φορά σε μια συρόμενη πόρτα που έκανα έβαλα 2.0 ή 1.5 (Δεν θυμάμαι) κ μου έκανε την ζωή καλύτερη (Σε σίδερο 2mm). 

Τώρα για το λόγο ότι μου αρέσουν τα μαστορέματα (Το σπίτι μου το έκανα μόνος μου, υδραυλικά, ρεύματα, γυψοσανίδες, πλακάκια, καλοριφέρ) με τραβάνε και ωραία εργαλεία. Βάλε και λίγο Discovery σε διάφορες εκπομπές που κρατάν την ηλεκτροκόληση σαν πιστολάκι και ξεκινάνε κατευθίαν, έχω ενθουσιαστεί αρκετά. Επίσης όντως θα με ενδιέφερε να κάνω κάτι στεγανό και τα αλουμίνια. Μένω στον  Έβρο σε κτήμα και έχουμε σωλήνες αλουμινίου στο χωράφι, όπου πολλές φορές ανοίγουν τρυπούλες κ θα βόλευε να τις κλείνω. Έχουμε και γεώτρηση με καθαρό νερό οπότε θα έλεγε και μια δεξαμενή. 
Γενικά προσπαθώ να κάνω μόνος μου ό,τι μπορώ. Έχω γλυτώσει πολλά λεφτά. Σε άλλες περιπτώσεις δεν μπορούσα να είχα κάνει τίποτα.
Και το ζόρι μου τώρα είναι η ηλεκτροκόληση  :Lol: .

----------


## giannaras13

> 1) Αν αφήσω μεγαλύτερη απόσταση τότε δεν δημιουργεί τόξο. Αν πάω να το πλησιάσω το τραβάει σαν μαγνήτης. Κυριώς όταν βάζω καινούργιο ηλεκτρόδιο συμβαίνει αυτό. Όταν ξεκινήσει προχωράει καλά. Αλλά μέχρι να ξεκινήσει είναι σόου 
> 2) Στην τρύπα όντως ίσως λόγο χρόνου να τρυπάει καμιά φορά. Παρόλα αυτά το έχω βελτιώσει. Αυτό που με δυσκολεύει ακόμη είναι όταν έχω μια πόρτα ξαπλωμένη κ πάω να κολήσω πλάγια. Εκεί χύνεται και κάνει τρύπες πάλι. (Για να καταλάβεις το πλάγια όπως βλέπεις ένα τετράγωνο σίδερο είναι μια πλευρά πάνω μια κάτω και δύο δεξία και αριστέρα. Τα δεξιά και αριστερά έχω θέμα τώρα.
> 3) Εδώ δε με κατάλαβες τόσο. Επείδη δεν υπάρχει ακόμη οικονομικός πόρος να αγοράσω γωνιακό τροχό, κόβω γωνίες με το κλασσικό τροχάκι. Καμιά φορά μπορεί να αφήσει σε κάποιο σημείο κενό 2-3mm μεταξύ των σίδερων. Αυτό θέλω να το γεμίζω για να μην είναι άσχημο. Το υπόλοιπο γύρω γύρω ακουμπάει και κολάει κανονικά.
> 4) Για να δούμε 
> 
> Άσχετο αλλά έχω παρατηρήσει ότι αν το σίδερο έχει την λεπτή στρώση σκουριά τότε η κόληση ίσως να μην κρατάει. Ισχύει? Γιατί στις αρχές που κόλησα μια πόρτα με κάτι μεντεσέδες σε σκούριο σίδερο εξωτερικά, μετά από λίγο καιρό ξεκόλησαν. Τώρα τα τροχίζω. 
> Επίσης πως θα ξεχωρίζω πιο ηλεκτρόδιο είναι καλό για κάθε σίδερο? Ως τώρα χρησιμοποιούσα 2.5 και πρώτη φορά σε μια συρόμενη πόρτα που έκανα έβαλα 2.0 ή 1.5 (Δεν θυμάμαι) κ μου έκανε την ζωή καλύτερη (Σε σίδερο 2mm). 
> 
> Τώρα για το λόγο ότι μου αρέσουν τα μαστορέματα (Το σπίτι μου το έκανα μόνος μου, υδραυλικά, ρεύματα, γυψοσανίδες, πλακάκια, καλοριφέρ) με τραβάνε και ωραία εργαλεία. Βάλε και λίγο Discovery σε διάφορες εκπομπές που κρατάν την ηλεκτροκόληση σαν πιστολάκι και ξεκινάνε κατευθίαν, έχω ενθουσιαστεί αρκετά. Επίσης όντως θα με ενδιέφερε να κάνω κάτι στεγανό και τα αλουμίνια. Μένω στον  Έβρο σε κτήμα και έχουμε σωλήνες αλουμινίου στο χωράφι, όπου πολλές φορές ανοίγουν τρυπούλες κ θα βόλευε να τις κλείνω. Έχουμε και γεώτρηση με καθαρό νερό οπότε θα έλεγε και μια δεξαμενή. 
> ...



1)απο το σημειο που δεν αρχιζει το τοξο πλησιαζεις αργα προς το μεταλλο.. επισης οταν βαζεις καινουριο ηλεκτροδιο εχεις ενα σιδερο διπλα σου και το ψιλοτσιμπας απο εδω και εκει για να φυγει το flux που εχει μπροσταα.....παντα αυτο

2)στην ηλεκτροκολληση να μην περνεις ποτε τιποτα ως δεδομενο..καθε μηχανη εχει διαφορετικα στοιχεια την κολληση και καθε ανθρωπος διαφορετικος..μην μενεις σε αυτα που λενε..ζιγκ ζαγκ κλπ δοκιμασε να δεις τι σου ταιριαζει..  εγω εχω αλλη τεχνικη που με βολευει και μου βγαινει αψογο το αποτελεσμα

οταν κολλας οριζοντια ειναι η πιο δυσκολη θεση γιατι υπαρχει το προβλημα της βαρυτητας... το καλυτερο ηλεκτροδιο γι αυτη τη δουλεια,και ειδικα αν προκειται για πιο γερη κατασκευη ειναι το 7018.. γιατι ειναι και τιο "ηρεμο" απο τα κοινα..  επισης αν ειναι μικρο το παχος παμε απο πανω προς τα κατω ενω για μεγαλουπαχους απο κατω προς τα πανω,ετσι αλλαζει η ταχυτητα... ολα αυτα γιατι το θεμα ειναι το υλικο να προλαβαινει να στεγνωνει πριν συνεχισεις..βαλε και λιγο λιγοτερα A και δοκιμασε,και το καθε βημα που κανεις να εχει μηκος περιπου οσο 2 φορες τα χιλιοστα του ηλεκτροδιου σου(αν δεν καταλεβες τι εννοω εδω,πιο απλα οι "φετες" που βλεπεις στην κολληση

3)οταν αγοραζεις κοιλοδοκους κλπ για να φτιαξεις τελαρο να τους ζητας να στο κοψει εκει με 45 μοιρες γωνια...    οταν σου μενουν χιλιοστα να βαζεις μεγαλυτερο ηλεκτροδιο και λιγοτερα A ,ετσι γεμιζει το κενο και δεν εχεις τον φοβο τρυπας (εχω κολλησει παρα πολλα ετσι με πολυ καλο αποτελεσμα..συν οτι γεμιζει και εχει πιο δυνατη κολληση...   σε κοιλοδοκο για 2,5..εβαλα 3,25 ηλεκτροδιο)


Το οτι το σημειο που βαζεις την γειωση και το σημιο που κολλας πρεπει αν ειναι τροχισμενα χωρις σκουρια..ειναι νομος...αλλιως δεν κραταει ποτε θα σκουριασει και η κολληση,και παντα μετα την κολληση να την χτυπας να βγαινει και μετα με μια συρματοβουρτσα να την τριβεις 

Το τι ηλεκτροδιο θα βαλεις θα το καθοριζεις απο το παχος του μεταλλου που θες να κολλησεις...  αυτα που λες 1,5..2.5..3.25 ειναι το παχος του ηλεκτροδιου,δηλαδη του υλικου που λιωνεις

οτι μαθαινεις ειναιμ καλο,και εγω ετσι κανω...διαβαζω πως γινεται και παω και το κανω καιτο μαθαινω..αν μαθεις να κολλας παντως και ειδικα καλα,μπορεις να γλυτωσεις πολλα χρηματα....

----------


## largko

> 1)απο το σημειο που δεν αρχιζει το τοξο πλησιαζεις αργα προς το μεταλλο.. επισης οταν βαζεις καινουριο ηλεκτροδιο εχεις ενα σιδερο διπλα σου και το ψιλοτσιμπας απο εδω και εκει για να φυγει το flux που εχει μπροσταα.....παντα αυτο
> 
> 2)στην ηλεκτροκολληση να μην περνεις ποτε τιποτα ως δεδομενο..καθε μηχανη εχει διαφορετικα στοιχεια την κολληση και καθε ανθρωπος διαφορετικος..μην μενεις σε αυτα που λενε..ζιγκ ζαγκ κλπ δοκιμασε να δεις τι σου ταιριαζει..  εγω εχω αλλη τεχνικη που με βολευει και μου βγαινει αψογο το αποτελεσμα
> 
> οταν κολλας οριζοντια ειναι η πιο δυσκολη θεση γιατι υπαρχει το προβλημα της βαρυτητας... το καλυτερο ηλεκτροδιο γι αυτη τη δουλεια,και ειδικα αν προκειται για πιο γερη κατασκευη ειναι το 7018.. γιατι ειναι και τιο "ηρεμο" απο τα κοινα..  επισης αν ειναι μικρο το παχος παμε απο πανω προς τα κατω ενω για μεγαλουπαχους απο κατω προς τα πανω,ετσι αλλαζει η ταχυτητα... ολα αυτα γιατι το θεμα ειναι το υλικο να προλαβαινει να στεγνωνει πριν συνεχισεις..βαλε και λιγο λιγοτερα A και δοκιμασε,και το καθε βημα που κανεις να εχει μηκος περιπου οσο 2 φορες τα χιλιοστα του ηλεκτροδιου σου(αν δεν καταλεβες τι εννοω εδω,πιο απλα οι "φετες" που βλεπεις στην κολληση
> 
> 3)οταν αγοραζεις κοιλοδοκους κλπ για να φτιαξεις τελαρο να τους ζητας να στο κοψει εκει με 45 μοιρες γωνια...    οταν σου μενουν χιλιοστα να βαζεις μεγαλυτερο ηλεκτροδιο και λιγοτερα A ,ετσι γεμιζει το κενο και δεν εχεις τον φοβο τρυπας (εχω κολλησει παρα πολλα ετσι με πολυ καλο αποτελεσμα..συν οτι γεμιζει και εχει πιο δυνατη κολληση...   σε κοιλοδοκο για 2,5..εβαλα 3,25 ηλεκτροδιο)
> 
> 
> ...



Ευχαριστώ και πάλι για τις απαντήσεις.
Θα κοιτάξω να βελτιωθώ κ'άλλο. Η τελευταία μου κατασκευή ήταν μια εξωτερική συρόμενη πόρτα και έχω ενθουσιαστεί πόσο καλή έγινε. Μέχρι κ κλειδαριά έβαλα κ την έχω κάνει να κλείνει με ακρίβεια. 
Όσο για το τελάρο συνήθως αγοράζω 6μετρα σίδερα και τα κόβω εγώ σε κόμματια κ μετά γωνίες. Ακόμη κ με τον τροχό το έχω βελτιώσει. είναι ζήτημα 2-3mm το πολύ σε κάποιο μικρό σημείο να αφήσω κενό.
3,25 Δεν υποστηρίζει η ηλεκτροκόληση που έχω. Είναι μια EINHEL 150Α και έχει κλίμακα 1.0-2.5. Τώρα τα σίδερα παίζω μέχρι 2mm συνήθως και κάποιες φορές τυχαίνει να έχω χυτό. Εκεί βάζω 2.5 αλλά εκείνο δεν το φοβάμαι να λιώσει. πάει καλά.
Και εγώ διαβάζω και προχωράω. Σκέψου ήταν η πρώτη φορά που έκανα εγκατάσταση λέβητα-καλοριφέρ και δουλεύει τέλεια. Ακόμη και όταν επίτηδες το πήγα στο όριο να δω εάν όλα δουλεύουν όπως πρέπει.

Από θέμα της "κλασσικής" ηλεκτροκόλησης είμαι ΟΚ νομίζω.
Τώρα στο πρώτο μου ερώτημα για τις MIG/MAG τι μου προτήνεις. Θέλω με το νέο έτος να πάρω μια invert για να την κουβαλάω κ'όλας (πχ αυλή) εύκολα. Όπως σου είπα μου άρεσε το σύστημα αυτό σαν πιστόλι και ότι κάνει και για πιο στεγανά.
Απλά θέλω να ξέρω τι χρειάζομαι γενικώς για την καινούργια. Αέριο? Σύρμα που είναι όλα σε ένα? Εξοπλισμό?
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## giannaras13

> Ευχαριστώ και πάλι για τις απαντήσεις.
> Θα κοιτάξω να βελτιωθώ κ'άλλο. Η τελευταία μου κατασκευή ήταν μια εξωτερική συρόμενη πόρτα και έχω ενθουσιαστεί πόσο καλή έγινε. Μέχρι κ κλειδαριά έβαλα κ την έχω κάνει να κλείνει με ακρίβεια. 
> Όσο για το τελάρο συνήθως αγοράζω 6μετρα σίδερα και τα κόβω εγώ σε κόμματια κ μετά γωνίες. Ακόμη κ με τον τροχό το έχω βελτιώσει. είναι ζήτημα 2-3mm το πολύ σε κάποιο μικρό σημείο να αφήσω κενό.
> 3,25 Δεν υποστηρίζει η ηλεκτροκόληση που έχω. Είναι μια EINHEL 150Α και έχει κλίμακα 1.0-2.5. Τώρα τα σίδερα παίζω μέχρι 2mm συνήθως και κάποιες φορές τυχαίνει να έχω χυτό. Εκεί βάζω 2.5 αλλά εκείνο δεν το φοβάμαι να λιώσει. πάει καλά.
> Και εγώ διαβάζω και προχωράω. Σκέψου ήταν η πρώτη φορά που έκανα εγκατάσταση λέβητα-καλοριφέρ και δουλεύει τέλεια. Ακόμη και όταν επίτηδες το πήγα στο όριο να δω εάν όλα δουλεύουν όπως πρέπει.
> 
> Από θέμα της "κλασσικής" ηλεκτροκόλησης είμαι ΟΚ νομίζω.
> Τώρα στο πρώτο μου ερώτημα για τις MIG/MAG τι μου προτήνεις. Θέλω με το νέο έτος να πάρω μια invert για να την κουβαλάω κ'όλας (πχ αυλή) εύκολα. Όπως σου είπα μου άρεσε το σύστημα αυτό σαν πιστόλι και ότι κάνει και για πιο στεγανά.
> Απλά θέλω να ξέρω τι χρειάζομαι γενικώς για την καινούργια. Αέριο? Σύρμα που είναι όλα σε ένα? Εξοπλισμό?
> Ευχαριστώ.



Χαχαχαχ κοιτα να δεις και εγω τελευταια κατασκευη (δεν εννοω απλες κολλησεις) ηταν  μια συρομενη αυλοπορτα 4μ ,τα καγκελα διπλα της 7μ,και μια ανοιγομενη 1,5 μ που εκανα,και την πετρα στο τοιχειο που εχτισα..η συρομενη με δυσκολεψε λιγο γιατι ηταν σε ανηφορα και ειχε 60 ποντους χεδον διαφορα απο τη μια στην αλλη διαφορα υψους.. αλλα βγηκε 0 μοιρες οποτε μια χαρα(σε καμμια εικονα δεν ειναι ολοκληρωμενα,αλλαξα καποιες λεπτομερειες ,ετριψα τις κολλησεις κλπ γιατι στις λαμαρινες απο το πατημα για το σχεδιο στην πρεσσαμαζεψαν και ειχα ιστοριες..και ολα τα εβαψα σε χρωμα χαλκου,και κλειδαρια και στις 2 πορτες και πομολο αλουμινιου στην ανοιγομενη)  WP_0020δ56.jpgWP_002046.jpgWP_002047.jpgWP_002168.jpgWP_002169.jpgWP_002172.jpg


με 150 A κολλας ανετα 3.25..βαλε την μεγαλυτερη επιλογη και δοκιμασε με 3,25.. εχω μια inverter και μια inverter με hf tig..  

ολες οι μεθοδοι  mma(κλασσικη),mig,tig εχουν την ιδια λειτουργια...   λιωνουμε υλικο και τον ενωνουμε με το μεταλλο και κολλανε μεταξυ τους.. απλα στο ηλεκτροδιο,το υλικο που βλεπεις πανω αναλαμβανει να αυξησει την θερμοκρασια για να λιωσει το συρμα που εχει μεσα του.. στις mig και tig με την χρηση του αεριου  μεταφερεται θερμοτητα στην ακιδα και λιωνει το υλικο... απλα στην mig ειναι αυτοματοποιημενη η διαδικασια ενω στην tig εχεις μεγαλη ακριβεια γιατι ελεγχεις εσυ και τα δυο... και τσιμπιδα και συρμα(ραβδοι)

θες ηλεκτροκολληση mig + συρμα + μπουκαλα αεριου argon με τον ρυθμιστη πιεσης με μανομετρο

παντα οι  κοιλοδοκοι και γενικα τα σιδηρα ειναι6 μετρων.απλα εδω μας τα κοβουν αν εχεις υπολογισει τις διαστασεις και μπορουν να στα  κοψουν και με κλιση

----------


## largko

> Χαχαχαχ κοιτα να δεις και εγω τελευταια κατασκευη (δεν εννοω απλες κολλησεις) ηταν  μια συρομενη αυλοπορτα 4μ ,τα καγκελα διπλα της 7μ,και μια ανοιγομενη 1,5 μ που εκανα,και την πετρα στο τοιχειο που εχτισα..η συρομενη με δυσκολεψε λιγο γιατι ηταν σε ανηφορα και ειχε 60 ποντους χεδον διαφορα απο τη μια στην αλλη διαφορα υψους.. αλλα βγηκε 0 μοιρες οποτε μια χαρα(σε καμμια εικονα δεν ειναι ολοκληρωμενα,αλλαξα καποιες λεπτομερειες ,ετριψα τις κολλησεις κλπ γιατι στις λαμαρινες απο το πατημα για το σχεδιο στην πρεσσαμαζεψαν και ειχα ιστοριες..και ολα τα εβαψα σε χρωμα χαλκου,και κλειδαρια και στις 2 πορτες και πομολο αλουμινιου στην ανοιγομενη)  WP_0020δ56.jpgWP_002046.jpgWP_002047.jpgWP_002168.jpgWP_002169.jpgWP_002172.jpg
> 
> 
> με 150 A κολλας ανετα 3.25..βαλε την μεγαλυτερη επιλογη και δοκιμασε με 3,25.. εχω μια inverter και μια inverter με hf tig..  
> 
> ολες οι μεθοδοι  mma(κλασσικη),mig,tig εχουν την ιδια λειτουργια...   λιωνουμε υλικο και τον ενωνουμε με το μεταλλο και κολλανε μεταξυ τους.. απλα στο ηλεκτροδιο,το υλικο που βλεπεις πανω αναλαμβανει να αυξησει την θερμοκρασια για να λιωσει το συρμα που εχει μεσα του.. στις mig και tig με την χρηση του αεριου  μεταφερεται θερμοτητα στην ακιδα και λιωνει το υλικο... απλα στην mig ειναι αυτοματοποιημενη η διαδικασια ενω στην tig εχεις μεγαλη ακριβεια γιατι ελεγχεις εσυ και τα δυο... και τσιμπιδα και συρμα(ραβδοι)
> 
> θες ηλεκτροκολληση mig + συρμα + μπουκαλα αεριου argon με τον ρυθμιστη πιεσης με μανομετρο
> 
> παντα οι  κοιλοδοκοι και γενικα τα σιδηρα ειναι6 μετρων.απλα εδω μας τα κοβουν αν εχεις υπολογισει τις διαστασεις και μπορουν να στα  κοψουν και με κλιση



Ωραία δουλειά. Εγώ δεν έχω φώτο τώρα. Ίσως στείλω κάποια στιγμή. Και εγώ έκανα 3 κολώνες όπου έχω συρόμενη και ανοιγόμενη (Ένα μίνι σχέδιο ||======||=|| όπου || κολώνα και = πόρτα )  :Tongue2: .
Από αυτό που παίρνω εδώ στο Σουφλί δεν έχει καν μηχανήματα. Μια αποθήκη με σίδερα μόνο. Οπότε κάποια στιγμή πάω για τροχό επιτραπέζιο. 
Τώρα επόμενη κατασκευή είναι σχιστήρας ξύλων. Αυτό με τον κώνο. Μοτέρ έχω. Σύστημα αργών στροφών κλπ μπορώ να κάνω. Πρέπει να βρώ κάποιον με τόρνο να μου κάνει έναν σπειροειδή κώνο και να κάνω το σιδεριένο τραπέζι.
Κάτι τέτοιο δηλαδή:
hqdefault.jpg

We will see  :Smile:

----------


## Δημήτρηςκα

> Ευχαριστώ και πάλι για τις απαντήσεις.
> Θα κοιτάξω να βελτιωθώ κ'άλλο. Η τελευταία μου κατασκευή ήταν μια εξωτερική συρόμενη πόρτα και έχω ενθουσιαστεί πόσο καλή έγινε. Μέχρι κ κλειδαριά έβαλα κ την έχω κάνει να κλείνει με ακρίβεια. 
> Όσο για το τελάρο συνήθως αγοράζω 6μετρα σίδερα και τα κόβω εγώ σε κόμματια κ μετά γωνίες. Ακόμη κ με τον τροχό το έχω βελτιώσει. είναι ζήτημα 2-3mm το πολύ σε κάποιο μικρό σημείο να αφήσω κενό.
> 3,25 Δεν υποστηρίζει η ηλεκτροκόληση που έχω. Είναι μια EINHEL 150Α και έχει κλίμακα 1.0-2.5. Τώρα τα σίδερα παίζω μέχρι 2mm συνήθως και κάποιες φορές τυχαίνει να έχω χυτό. Εκεί βάζω 2.5 αλλά εκείνο δεν το φοβάμαι να λιώσει. πάει καλά.
> Και εγώ διαβάζω και προχωράω. Σκέψου ήταν η πρώτη φορά που έκανα εγκατάσταση λέβητα-καλοριφέρ και δουλεύει τέλεια. Ακόμη και όταν επίτηδες το πήγα στο όριο να δω εάν όλα δουλεύουν όπως πρέπει.
> 
> Από θέμα της "κλασσικής" ηλεκτροκόλησης είμαι ΟΚ νομίζω.
> Τώρα στο πρώτο μου ερώτημα για τις MIG/MAG τι μου προτήνεις. Θέλω με το νέο έτος να πάρω μια invert για να την κουβαλάω κ'όλας (πχ αυλή) εύκολα. Όπως σου είπα μου άρεσε το σύστημα αυτό σαν πιστόλι και ότι κάνει και για πιο στεγανά.
> Απλά θέλω να ξέρω τι χρειάζομαι γενικώς για την καινούργια. Αέριο? Σύρμα που είναι όλα σε ένα? Εξοπλισμό?
> Ευχαριστώ.



Αν πρόκειται να αγοράσεις μηχανή συγκόλλησης θα σου πρότεινα να αγοράσεις Tig. Είναι μία μέθοδος που συμπληρώνει το ηλεκτρόδιο.
Έτσι θα έχεις όλο το πακέτο.
Στα εργοστάσια όταν κολλάνε λαμαρίνα κάνουν λίγες πόντες με mig (εσύ θα τις κάνεις με το ηλεκτρόδιο άλλωστε πόντες είναι) και μετά κάνουν τη ραφή με tig. Και οι ελασματουργοί που κολλάνε παχιά μέταλλα κάνουν τη πρώτη περασιά με Tig για να κλείσουν τα κενά και να πετάξουν ρίζα τα μέταλλα και γεμίζουν με ηλεκτρόδιο.

----------


## tasos987

Νομιζω οτι αυτο 
http://www.erlikon.gr/online/content.aspx?mid=67
ισως λυσει καποιες αποριες :Smile:

----------


## QED

Παίδες καλησπέρα,

για να μην ανοίγω θέμα θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω κάτι.

Θα αγοράσω μια ηλεκτροκόλληση για ερασιτεχνική χρήση, καθημερινά πράγματα δηλαδή όπως επισκευές διάφορες στο σπίτι, σε αγροτικά εργαλεία κυρίως, καλλιεργητές κλπ.
Θα πάρω κλασική ηλεκτροδίου. Βλέπω τις παρακάτω 2, την 171  και την 191. Οι τιμές που παίζουν είναι 140€ και 250€ αντίστοιχα.

unimac.jpg

Η 171 αρκεί π.χ να κολλήσω καλλιεργητή ή ακόμη και να κατασκευάσω έναν καλλιεργητή από την αρχή για παράδειγμα ή πρέπει να πάω στην 191;
Έχω ακούσει για τις imperia ότι είναι αξιόπιστες αυτές οι παλιές, μήπως σε αυτά τα χρήματα (μέχρι 200€ περίπου) μπορώ να πάρω κάτι καλύτερο;

Ευχαριστώ

-Βασίλης

----------


## giannaras13

> Παίδες καλησπέρα,
> 
> για να μην ανοίγω θέμα θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω κάτι.
> 
> Θα αγοράσω μια ηλεκτροκόλληση για ερασιτεχνική χρήση, καθημερινά πράγματα δηλαδή όπως επισκευές διάφορες στο σπίτι, σε αγροτικά εργαλεία κυρίως, καλλιεργητές κλπ.
> Θα πάρω κλασική ηλεκτροδίου. Βλέπω τις παρακάτω 2, την 171  και την 191. Οι τιμές που παίζουν είναι 140€ και 250€ αντίστοιχα.
> 
> unimac.jpg
> 
> ...



εχω φτιαξει ριπερ... 
το εργοστασιο της imperia ειναι ιταλικο απλα δεν ξερω αν φτιαχνει ολες τις σειρες στην ιταλια αλλα λιγη σημασια εχει ολα αλλου γινοντε πλεον...  για την μονη σε αυτη την κατηγορια που μπορω να σου πω οτι ειναι καλη ..που εχω προσωπικη γνωμη και ειμαι η μια απο τις 2 που εχω.. ειναι αυτη http://www.kentrovidas.gr/showprod.php?id=7392

----------


## DLS 33

> Παίδες καλησπέρα,
> 
> για να μην ανοίγω θέμα θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω κάτι.
> 
> Θα αγοράσω μια ηλεκτροκόλληση για ερασιτεχνική χρήση, καθημερινά πράγματα δηλαδή όπως επισκευές διάφορες στο σπίτι, σε αγροτικά εργαλεία κυρίως, καλλιεργητές κλπ.
> Θα πάρω κλασική ηλεκτροδίου. Βλέπω τις παρακάτω 2, την 171  και την 191. Οι τιμές που παίζουν είναι 140€ και 250€ αντίστοιχα.
> 
> Η 171 αρκεί π.χ να κολλήσω καλλιεργητή ή ακόμη και να κατασκευάσω έναν καλλιεργητή από την αρχή για παράδειγμα ή πρέπει να πάω στην 191;
> Έχω ακούσει για τις imperia ότι είναι αξιόπιστες αυτές οι παλιές, μήπως σε αυτά τα χρήματα (μέχρι 200€ περίπου) μπορώ να πάρω κάτι καλύτερο;
> ...





Δες και αυτην εδω  http://www.expondo.de/products/en/We...3ae4d2d32c319a
 Την εχω παρει και ειναι ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΗ σε σχεση με την τιμη της.... και εχει υποστηριξη ΣΤΑ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΑ...,

----------


## giannaras13

> Δες και αυτην εδω  http://www.expondo.de/products/en/We...3ae4d2d32c319a
>  Την εχω παρει και ειναι ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΗ σε σχεση με την τιμη της.... και εχει υποστηριξη ΣΤΑ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΑ...,



θελει ηλεκτροδιο ειπε..

----------


## QED

Καλημέρα σας,

η απορία μου είναι για παράδειγμα τι μου προσφέρει παραπάνω η awelco που προτείνει παραπάνω ο φίλος σε σχέση με την imperia 171. Πέρα από το οικονομικό έστω ότι κοστίζουν το ίδιο, είναι στα ίδια Amber περίπου, θα πετύχω σωστότερες κολλήσεις με την inverter; 

Βέβαια για την awelco ψήνομαι έτσι πως την βλέπω αλλά δεν έχω και ιδιαίτερη εμπειρία, πάντα δανειζόμουνα ηλεκτροκόλληση για να κάνω δουλειά.

----------


## giannaras13

> Καλημέρα σας,
> 
> η απορία μου είναι για παράδειγμα τι μου προσφέρει παραπάνω η awelco που προτείνει παραπάνω ο φίλος σε σχέση με την imperia 171. Πέρα από το οικονομικό έστω ότι κοστίζουν το ίδιο, είναι στα ίδια Amber περίπου, θα πετύχω σωστότερες κολλήσεις με την inverter; 
> 
> Βέβαια για την awelco ψήνομαι έτσι πως την βλέπω αλλά δεν έχω και ιδιαίτερη εμπειρία, πάντα δανειζόμουνα ηλεκτροκόλληση για να κάνω δουλειά.



εννοειται οτι θα εχεις καλυτερη ποιοτητα κολλησης..και εγω με χαλκου ξεκινησα του θειου μου ....δεν εχει καμμια σχεση στο ποσο ευκολα κολλας. επισης επιλεγεις οσα A θες.. απο 0-160 και οχι οπως στις χαλκου 3-4 επιλογες... ενα αλλο ειναι το antistick..δεν κολλαει το ηλεκτροδιο...μπορεις αν επιλεξεις την πολικοτητα κλπ... η χαλκου εχουν το θετικο οτι δεν παθαινουν τιποτα... με την συγκεκτριμενη εχω κολλησει απιστευτα λεπτες λαμαρινες με πολυ χαμηλα A οσο και χοντρα σιδερα σε ριπερ με 4αρι ηλεκτροδιο

----------

